# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευσή - Βιβλία

## coolaris2002

Μια πλήρης συλλογή από γνωστά βιβλία Ναυτικής Μηχανολογίας (Marine Engineering).Enjoy!

http://rapidshare.com/files/79826884...ring.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/79829058...ring.part2.rar

No pass.

----------


## marina

> Μια πλήρης συλλογή από γνωστά βιβλία Ναυτικής Μηχανολογίας (Marine Engineering).Enjoy!
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/79826884...ring.part1.rar
> http://rapidshare.com/files/79829058...ring.part2.rar
> 
> No pass.


Να σαι καλά! τώρα που έγινα μηχανοδηγός Β θα χρειαστώ εκπαίδευση στο full!

----------


## coolaris2002

Χαρά μου. Αν δω ενδιαφέρον θα ανεβάσω ακόμη περισσότερα.

----------


## marina

> Χαρά μου. Αν δω ενδιαφέρον θα ανεβάσω ακόμη περισσότερα.


 
Δεν ξέρω για άλλους, αλλά γενικά ότι έχει σχέση με εκπαίδευση για μένα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον!  :Very Happy:  Συνέχισε....Συνέχισε....

Υ.Γ. Αν τύχει και πέσεις πάνω σε βιβλία καθαρισμού θαλασσών ή επεξεργασίας λυμάτων από πλοία όταν ταξιδεύουν, ανεβασέ τα αν μπορείς. Με ενδιαφέρουν πάρα πολύ.  :Wink:

----------


## coolaris2002

Δεν έχω κάτι υπόψιν μου, αλλά αν βρω κάτι σχετικό θα το ανεβάσω!

----------


## marina

> Δεν έχω κάτι υπόψιν μου, αλλά αν βρω κάτι σχετικό θα το ανεβάσω!


Να είσαι καλά.....ανυπομονώ :Very Happy:

----------


## marina

Έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον το site της Nalco....είναι εταιρεία με την οποία συνεργάζεσαι; Ειδικά το κομμάτι των Biocides.

----------


## coolaris2002

Ναι, έχω ενεργή συμμετοχή στο παράρτημα της Nalco στην Ελλάδα που λέγεται Nalfleet και είναι η μόνη που εξειδικεύεται στα marine chemicals. Γενικώς ναι, έχει ενδιαφέρον το site.

----------


## Mao

Se eyxaristw poly! 
Ama exeis kai alla vivlia gia marine engineering se parakalw anaveseta opote mporeis!

----------


## m@nos

ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ!!!ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ Λ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΓΓΛΟΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ!!!ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ??*ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ Κ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΕΣ Κ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΤΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ!ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!*

----------


## dkampouroglou

M@nos, παρακάτω υπάρχει ένα link για το ηλεκτρονικό αποθετήριο του ΕΜΠ. Εκεί υπάρχουν, για δημόσια ανάγνωση, πολλές πτυχιακές των ναυπηγών και άλλων σχολών του πολυτεχνείου.Καλή ανάγνωση !!!

http://dspace.lib.ntua.gr/handle/123...//browse-title

----------


## m@nos

ευχαριστω πολυ!!ειναι πολυ χρησιμο!!να διαβαζεις ακομα κ στα ταξιδια

----------


## m@nos

ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ Κ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ

----------


## spiros385

ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.Φανταζομαι οτι ειναι κατι ενδιαφερον

----------


## m@nos

ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ Ο ΑΙΝΣΤΑΙΝ Imagination is more important than knowledge ΑΛΛΑ Η ΑΡΧΑΙΟΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΟΤΙ Η ΓΝΩΣΗ(ΣΩΣΤΗ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!ΑΡΑ ΒΑΛΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ *ΒΙΒΛΙΑ* ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ,ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ,ΛΕΞΙΚΑΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΜΕΝΑ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ,ΑΠΟΣΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ,ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΕΣ ,LINK ΜΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ Κ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ!!ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΟΧΙ!ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΤΕ ΓΝΩΣΗ Η ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΑΡΧΗ, ΤΟ ΕΝΑΥΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ!ΜΗΝ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ .ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΡΕΙ (ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΤΟΣ).ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## gvaggelas

> ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ Ο ΑΙΝΣΤΑΙΝ Imagination is more important than knowledge ΑΛΛΑ Η ΑΡΧΑΙΟΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΟΤΙ Η ΓΝΩΣΗ(ΣΩΣΤΗ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!ΑΡΑ ΒΑΛΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ *ΒΙΒΛΙΑ* ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ,ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ,ΛΕΞΙΚΑΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΜΕΝΑ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ,ΑΠΟΣΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ,ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΕΣ ,LINK ΜΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ Κ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ!!ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΟΧΙ!ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΤΕ ΓΝΩΣΗ Η ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΑΡΧΗ, ΤΟ ΕΝΑΥΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ!ΜΗΝ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ .ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΡΕΙ (ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΤΟΣ).ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


 
Καλό θα είναι βέβαια να προσέχουμε γιατί υπάρχουν και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.

----------


## m@nos

ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ!!ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ!!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ 99% ΤΩΝ DOWNLAOD ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ Κ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ!ΑΡΑ!ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΗΣΕΤΕ Κ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ!

----------


## m@nos

> Καλό θα είναι βέβαια να προσέχουμε γιατί υπάρχουν και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.


Καλό θα είναι βέβαια να προσέχουμε γιατί υπάρχουν και τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα.


ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ!!ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ!!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ 99&#37; ΤΩΝ DOWNLAOD ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ Κ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ!ΑΡΑ!ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΗΣΕΤΕ Κ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ!
__________________

----------


## gvaggelas

Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά όταν κατεβάζουμε παράνομα υλικό από το internet γνωρίζουμε ότι τις όποιες επιπτώσεις θα τις υποστούμε οι ίδιοι. Στην περίπτωσή μας όμως είναι διαφορετικό, καθώς τις τυχόν επιπτώσεις θα τις υποστεί το forum. Αν το υλικό που σε ενδιαφέρει κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα στο διαδίκτυο τότε οκ, αλλά είναι τελειώς διαφορετικό αν προέρχεται από peer 2 peer εφαρμογές.

----------


## marina

> ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ!!!ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟ Λ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΓΓΛΟΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ!!!ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΙ??*ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ Κ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΕΣ Κ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΤΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ!ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!*


Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για το : 
ΑΓΓΛΟ-ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ του Ευστάθιου Ζωγόπουλου (εκδ. Κλειδάριθμος, Αθήνα, 2001)
Αν θέλεις τσέκαρέ το και πες μου την αποψή σου... :Cool:

----------


## m@nos

> Έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για το : 
> ΑΓΓΛΟ-ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΟ ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ του Ευστάθιου Ζωγόπουλου (εκδ. Κλειδάριθμος, Αθήνα, 2001)
> Αν θέλεις τσέκαρέ το και πες μου την αποψή σου...


ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως έχω πει και αλλού για λεξικά:



> Ένα καλούτσικο (περισσότερο για μηχανολογικούς και εξειδικευμένους όρους παραλέιποντας τους πιο απλούς) και ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό είναι το Dictionary of Engineering των Εκδόσεων McGraw Hill (πορείς να το κατεβάσεις από εδώ http://www.mhprofessional.com/getpag...on.php&cat=113)
> 
> Εγώ έχω "βολευτεί" πολύ το WordWeb, έχω την δωρεάν έκδοση και είναι πολύ καλή και σε ορισμούς τεχνικών όρων (μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις από εδώ http://wordweb.info/). Αυτό που βοηθά πολύ είναι και η επιλογή web search (ή xref) που ψάχνει για αυτή τη λέξη στο web (wikipedia, google, online λεξικά κ.λπ.)

----------


## dkampouroglou

Coolaris 2002 σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την προσφορά που μας έκανες.
Τα βιβλία που ανέβασες στο Rapidshare είναι από τα πιο έγκυρα στον χώρο της ναυπηγικής και ναυτικής μηχανολογίας.
Είμαστε αρκετοί σπουδαστές τελειόφοιτοι Ναυπηγοί (με πτυχιακές,ασκήσεις,εργασίες κτλ) που σε ευγνωμονούμε.
Αν μπορείς ανέβασε κι άλλα !!! Θα μας βοηθήσεις περισσότερο.
Εκ μέρους των τελειόφοιτων του τμήματος Ναυπηγικής του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας έτους 2007-2008 και από μένα, 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ. :Razz:

----------


## m@nos

```

```



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/85830881...mihanikous.rar

```



ειναι πολλα βιβλια για μηχανικους γενικα για ολεσ τισ ειδικοτητες

----------


## dkampouroglou

M@nos ο κώδικας του rapidshare που δίνεις αντιστοιχεί σε αρχείο 3KB . Δεν πρέπει να έχει βιβλία μέσα.

Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο κατέληξα στην παρακάτω λίστα με e-books με τεχνολογικό αντικείμενο. Καλή ανάγνωση σε όλους !!!


Linux Embedded & Real Time Applications
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21308729/...plications.rar 1.04 MB

Power Electronic Control in Electrical Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21308940/...al_Systems.rar 6.23 MB 

Application of Non_Linear Fibre Optics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21309076/...ber_Optics.rar 3.83 MB 

Non-Linear Fibre Optics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21309199/...3rd _ed._.rar 2.49 MB 

Industrial Power Engineering & Applications Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21310023/...s_Handbook.rar 
26.18 MB 

PC Troubleshooting Pocketbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21310212/...__2nd_ed._.rar 
3.32 MB 

Embedded Controller Hardware Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21310241/...e_De sign.rar 
0.91 MB 

Analog Interfacing to Embedded Microprocessors
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21310314/...rld_Design.rar 
2.57 MB 

Embedded Microprocessor Systems - Real Worlkd Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21310640/...__3rd_ed._.rar 
11.11 MB 

Handbook of Medical Imaging Processing & Analysis
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21311207/...d_Analysis.rar 
19.54 MB 

Erbium Dope Fibre AMplifiers - Funda,mentals & Technology
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21311946/...Technology.rar 
28.60 MB

Understanding Telephone Electronics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21312179/...__4th_ed._.rar 
8.58 MB 

Electrical CIcuit Theory & Technology
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21312336/...__2nd_ed._.rar 
5.22 MB 

Handbook of Image & Video Processing
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21312989/...oc essing.rar 
26.62 MB 

RF CIrcuit Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21313389/...uit_Design.rar 
16.03 MB 

Guide to Digital TV
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21313540/...2nd_ ed._.rar 
6.55 MB

Radio & Elctronics Cookbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21313647/...Cookbook.r ar 
4.54 MB 

Power Supply Cookbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21308695/...2nd_ed._. rar
2.53 MB 

Practical Switching Power Supply Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21313856/...y _Design.rar
8.37 MB

Telecommunications Demystified
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21314189/...ystified. rar 
2.51 MB 

Computer Busses - Design & Apllication
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21314369/...pplication.rar 
4.07 MB

Antenna Toolkit
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21314481/...__2nd_ed._.rar 
4.16 MB 

RF COmponents & Circuits
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21314530/...d_Circuits.rar 
1.89 MB

----------


## dkampouroglou

Embedded FreeBSD Cookbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21314549/...D_Cookbook.rar 
0.70 MB 

Neural & Fuzzy Logic Control of Drives & POwer Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21314625/...er_Systems.rar 
1.90 MB 

CMOS IC Layout - Concepts, Methodologies & Tools
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21314818/..._and_Tools.rar 
7.79 MB 

Introduction to Fibre Optics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21314881/...2n d_ed._.rar
2.04 MB 

Battery Reference Book
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21315528/...3r d_ed._.rar 
27.50 MB 

High Frequenmcy & Microwave Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21315870/...ngineering.rar
14.32 MB

Fibre Optic Data Communications - Technological Trends & Advances
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21316157/...d_Advances.rar 
9.03 MB 

Handbook of Fibre Optic SData Communication
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21316849/...__2nd_ed._.rar 
30.65 MB 

Electric Vehicle Battery Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21316871/..._Syste ms.rar 
0.95 MB 

The Digital COnsumer Technology Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21317233/...H andbook.rar 
17.21 MB 

Tunable Lasers Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21317396/...s_Handbook.rar 
7.76 MB 

WDM Technologies - ACtive Optical Components
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21321156/...Components.rar 
12.20 MB

Radio Frequency Transistors - Principles & Practical Applications
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21321305/...2nd_ed._.r ar
6.77 MB

Designing Ebedded Internet Devices
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21321394/... _Devices.rar
3.44 MB 

Fibre Optic Cabling
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21321449/...2nd_ed._.r ar 
2.72 MB 

Handbook Digital SIgnal Processing
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21322178/...plications.rar 
28.92 MB 

Observers in COntrol Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21322294/...ical_Guide.rar 
4.01 MB 

Adaptive Control Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21322348/...ol_Systems.rar 
2.06 MB 

Newnes Interfacing Companion
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21322414/...ompanion .rar
3.30 MB 

Introduction to Statstical Pattern Recognition
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21322588/...__2nd_ed._.rar 
6.27 MB

The Art of Designing Embedded Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21322840/...ed_Systems.rar 
10.13 MB 

Miltimedia Communications - Directions & Innovations
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21323711/...nnovations.rar 
34.20 MB 

Modern Dictionary of Electronics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21324476/...__7th_ed._.rar 
29.56 MB 

Essential JAva for Scientist & Engineers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21324525/..._Engineers.rar 
1.58 MB 

The JP Transformer Book
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21324671/..._12th_ed._.rar 
5.16 MB 

Analog Circuits Cookbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21324741/...2nd_ ed._.rar 
1.76 MB 

Practical Radio Frequency Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21324800/...__3rd_ed._.rar 
1.89 MB 

Video Demystified - A Handbook for the Digital Engineer
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21324964/...__3rd_ed._.rar 
5.07 MB 

Dictionary of Video & Television Technology
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21325022/...Technology.rar 
1.45 MB 

Introduction to Medical Electronics Applications
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21325215/...plications.rar 
7.18 MB 

Optical Fibre Telecommnication III
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21326185/...__2_vols._.rar 
28.97 MB 

Optical Fibre Telecommnication III
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21327356/...__2_vols._.rar
33.46 MB 

Fibre Bragg Gratings
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21328363/...g_Gratings.rar 
29.25 MB 

Mixed Signal & DSP Design Techniques
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21328512/...Techniques.rar 
3.93 MB 


__________________

----------


## dkampouroglou

RF & Microwave Radiation Safety Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21328672/...__2nd_ed._.rar 
4.24 MB 

Radar Systems Peak Detection & Tracking
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21328734/...d_Tracking.rar 
1.98 MB 

High Voltage Engineering - Fundamentals
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21328875/...__2nd_ed._.rar 
4.14 MB 

Electrical Engineering Reference Book
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21329879/..._16th_ed._.rar 
28.39 MB

Telecommunications Circuits & Technology
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21330385/...Technology.rar 
2.20 MB 

A Wavelet Tour of Signal Processing
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21333361/...__2nd_ed._.rar
18.94 MB

Op Amps for Everyone
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21333448/...r_Everyone.rar 
2.09 MB

Third Generation CDMA Systems for Enhanced data Services
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21333754/...Services .rar 
7.72 MB

Practical Handbook of Photovoltaics - Fundamentals & Applications
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21334373/...plications.rar 
16.39 MB

Bebop to the Boolean Boogie
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21335174/... 2nd_ed._.rar
21.88 MB

Power Electronics Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21335693/...3rd_ ed._.rar 
12.19 MB 

Electrical Installations in Hazardous Area
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21336850/...dous_Areas.rar 
28.37 MB 

Feature Extraction & Image Processing
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21339068/...Processing.rar 
3.11 MB 

Programmable COntrollers - An Engineer's Guide
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21339917/...__3rd_ed._.rar 
17.90 MB

Troubleshooting Analog Circuits
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21340525/...h_Circuits.rar 
11.48 MB

Power Electronics Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21341543/...Handbook.r ar 
20.68 MB 

Fuzzy Controllers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21341673/...ontrollers.rar 
3.00 MB

Building A Successful Board Test Strategy
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21342729/...__2nd_ed._.rar 
20.61 MB

Photoreeactive Organic Thin Films
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21345010/...in_Film s.rar 
31.76 MB 

Audio Power AMplifier Design Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21345202/...__3rd_ed._.rar 
3.83 MB

Audio & Hi-Fi Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21345360/...__3rd_ed._.rar 
3.74 MB 

Sensors & Transducers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21345426/...3 rd_ed._.rar 
1.32 MB 

Digital Signal Processing
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21346724/...ientists.ra r 
16.65 MB

SMT Soldering Handbook - Surface Mount Technology
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21346823/...__2nd_ed._.rar
2.10 MB 

Intellignt Communication Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21347627/..._Sy stems.rar 
14.69 MB 

OpAMps - Design, Application, & Troubleshooting
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21348883/...2nd_ed. _.rar 
23.04 MB 

Pattern Recognition
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21349366/...2nd_e d._.rar 
10.14 MB 

Engineering Digital Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21351504/... 2nd_ed._.rar 
39.70 MB 

Newsnes Data Communications Pocket Book
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21351545/...__4th_ed._.rar 
0.86 MB 

CE Conformity MArking & New APproach Directive
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21351629/...Directives.rar 
1.64 MB 

Newnes Guide to Television & Video Technology
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21352113/...__3rd_ed._.rar 
8.62 MB 

Programming Microcontrollers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21352479/...__2nd_ed._.rar 
6.60 MB 

Fabricating Printed Circuit Boards
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21352549/... t_Boards.rar
1.39 MB 

DSP Integrated Circuits
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21353541/...d_Circuits.rar 
19.44 MB 

Newnes Electrical Engineer's Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21354374/... Handbook.rar 
15.47 MB

----------


## dkampouroglou

Applied Aerodynamics Education
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22492513/...aa-98-2791.pdf 0.19 MB

Aerodynamics, Aeronautics and Flight Mechanics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22492628/...an_p1-179_.pdf 3.43 MB

Missile Aerodynamics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22493320/...Hill_1960_.pdf 19.87 MB

Airplane Aerodynamics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22495073/...tion_1997_.pdf 30.90 MB

Basic Helicopter Aerodynamics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22495355/...ks_19 90_.pdf 8.60 MB

Introduction to Aerodynamics of Flight
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22495598/...-367_1975_.pdf 6.89 MB

Aerodynamics of Cars
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22495800/...rs__Notes_.pdf 0.17 MB

Basic Aerodynamics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22495850/...Army_1994_.pdf 1.55 MB

Introduction to Helicopter Aerodynamics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22495932/...Navy_2000_.pdf 2.06 MB

Airbus A3xx Simulator Systems Manual
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22496162/...ems_Manual.pdf 8.05 MB

Aircraft Icing Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22496177/..._2000_CAA_.pdf 0.39 MB

Boeing Design Manual
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22496190/...ium_Alloys.pdf 0.20 MB

Efficient Viscous Design of Aircraft
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22496203/...539__NASA_.pdf 0.38 MB

Supermarine Spitfire
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22502408/...o_Detail_8.pdf 41.88 MB

Analytical Mechanics of Aerospace Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22503350/...s__2002_. pdf 8.03 MB

Architecture for Fiber Optic Sensors & Actuators in AIrcraft *Propulsion* Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22503366/... _Systems.pdf 0.61 MB

How to Design, Build & Test Small Fuel Rocket Engines
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22503503/...tlab_1967_.pdf 6.13 MB

Elements of Gas Turbine *Propulsion*
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22503702/...*Propulsion*.pdf 9.10 MB

Gas Turbine Engines
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22504660/...nes_AL0993.pdf 20.13 MB

Principles of Gasoline & Diesel Fuel Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22504742/...s_OD 1620.pdf 3.83 MB

----------


## dkampouroglou

Principles of Internal Combustion ENgines
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22504833/...s_Od1619. pdf 3.65 MB

Engineering Design with Solid Works
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22574619/...DC _2001_.pdf 2.50 MB

Enhancing CAD Drawing with Photoshop
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22577080/...ex_2005 _.pdf 16.16 MB

Structural Design & Laying of Underground Drains
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22577131/..._DOT_1984_.pdf 0.78 MB

Structural Details in Concrete
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22577434/... fic_1992_.pdf 7.43 MB

Bridge Design Manual 2000 - Hydraulic Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22577467/..._DoT_2000_.pdf 0.52 MB

Bridge Design Manual 2003
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22577722/..._DOT_2003_.pdf 6.07 MB

Design Manual Metric
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22578426/...te_ 2001_.pdf 18.81 MB

Hydraulic Design Manual
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22578798/...exas_2004_.pdf 6.58 MB

Masonry Instant Answers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22578929/...Hill_2004_.pdf 2.49 MB

Plastics Engineering Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22579051/...Thermosets.pdf 1.86 MB

Advanced Polymer Processing Operations
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22581055/...es_199 8_.pdf 13.02 MB

Mechanics of Composite Materials
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22582166/...__Francis_.pdf 41.66 MB

Mass SPectrometry of Polymers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22582491/..._CRC_2002_.pdf 10.06 MB

Modern Polymers Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22583186/...Hill_1999_.rar 13.14 MB

Schaums Easy Outlines - General Chemistry
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22583214/...Graw-Hill_.rar 1.04 MB

Organic CHemistry
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22584686/...Hill_2001_.rar 28.75 MB

Handbook of Chemistry
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22584948/... ll_1999_.rar 6.40 MB

Dictionary of Organic Chemistry
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22584954/...stry__web_.rar 0.15 MB

Analysis & Control of Non_Linear Process SYstems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22585069/...nger_2004_.pdf 3.55 MB

Process Systems Analysis & Control
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22585423/...Hill_1991_.pdf 10.83 MB

Modern Control ENgineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22585699/...es_20 03_.pdf 8.45 MB

Dictionary of ENgineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22585903/...d__200 3_.pdf 5.54 MB

Introduction to Digital Audio
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22586467/...mann_1994_.pdf 17.97 MB

Solid State Tesla Coil
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22586498/...Tesla_Coil.pdf 0.81 MB

Thermal Analysis of a Transistor
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22586882/...Transistor.rtf 11.34 MB

Radar Technology Encyclopedia
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22587310/...se_1998_ .pdf 10.12 MB

----------


## dkampouroglou

Broadband Telecommunciations Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22588606/...Hill_2000_.pdf 46.05 MB

The Satellite Coomunication Applications Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22588814/...ouse_2004_.pdf 6.44 MB

Autopmated Fingerprint Indetification Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22589829/...ress_2005_.pdf 3.41 MB

Electrical ENgineering Dictionary
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22590033/...ss_2000 _.pdf 6.21 MB

Radar Systems Analysis & Design using MATLAB
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22590163/... RC_Press_.pdf 6.01 MB

ENgineer;'s Mini Notebook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22590393/...hack_1988_.pdf 4.14 MB

Telecom Dictionary
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22590752/...ks_2004_ .chm 7.88 MB

Classical Electrodynamics for Undergraduates
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22590761/...s__199 7_.pdf 0.67 MB

WiFi Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22590976/...Hill_2003_.chm 9.52 MB

Communications Satellites Gloabl Chnage Agents
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22591603/...baum_2004_.pdf 26.35 MB

The First Computers - History & Architectures
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22591914/...ress_2000_.pdf 12.62 MB

Electromagnetic Field Theory
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22592091/...ks_2001_ .pdf 1.04 MB

Electromagnetic Field Theory Exercises
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22592102/...ooks_2001_.pdf 0.45 MB

Antenna Theory Analysis & Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22594524/...997_.part1.rar 97.66 MB
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22595136/...997_.part2.rar 25.67 MB

Online Electronics School
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22595425/...ics_School.rar 12.84 MB

Electromagnetism Lectures
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22596246/...m_Lectures.rar 30.37 MB

Radar Systems Analysis & Design Using MATLAB
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22596605/... RC_Press_.rar 11.37 MB

The Scientist's & ENgineer's Guide to DSP
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22596902/...Pub._1999_.rar 9.07 MB

Fundamentals of ENgineering Supplied Reference Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22597035/...CEES_2001_.pdf 4.58 MB

Engineering Acoustics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22597051/...om_2000_. pdf 0.55 MB

Mechanical Conversions, Formulas, References
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22597100/...r om_Web_.pdf 1.19 MB

Environemntal Engineering Dictionary & Directory
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22597161/...ress_2001_.pdf 2.39 MB

Statistics for Environmental ENgineers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22597392/...ress_2002_.pdf 7.55 MB

Fundamentals of LIght Microscopy & Electric Imaging
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22597532/...iley_2001_.pdf 4.93 MB

The GALE Encylcopedia of Science
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22598277/...l e_2004_.pdf 24.56 MB
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22598889/...l e_2004_.pdf 19.07 MB
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22599453/...l e_2004_.pdf 19.03 MB
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22600149/...l e_2004_.pdf 21.61 MB
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22600751/...l e_2004_.pdf 18.51 MB
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22601331/...l e_2004_.pdf 16.00 MB

ANSYS - Methods of Analysis
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22603291/...f_Analysis.rtf 9.58 MB

Finite Element Analysis of Structural Steelwork Beam to Column Bolted Connections
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22603308/...onnections.pdf 0.41 MB

Generative Assembly Structural Analysis
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/22603346/...l_Analysis.pdf 1.17 MB

----------


## dkampouroglou

ThermoChemical Process - Principles & Models
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21046449/...and_Models.rar 1.59 MB

Engineering Materials
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21048368/...__2_vols._.rar 20.40 MB

Metal Foams - A Design Guide
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21048745/...sign_Guide.rar 3.81 MB

Know & Understand CentrifugalPumps
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21048993/...al _Pumps.rar 5.30 MB

*Marine* Structural Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21049767/...ral_Design.rar 8.47 MB

Practical Ship Hydronomics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21050842/...dynamics.r ar 1.81 MB

Engineering Mathematics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21051025/...4th_ed._ .rar 3.79 MB

Computational Fluid Dynamics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21052513/...plications.rar 7.31 MB

Machinery Component Maintenance & Repair
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21055043/...__2nd_ed._.rar 9.65 MB

Major Process Equipment - Maintenance & Repair
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21057535/...__2nd_ed._.rar 13.56 MB

Improving Machinery Reliability
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21058795/...__3rd_ed._.rar 13.91 MB

Designing Capable & Reliable Products
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21060394/...e_Products.rar 17.21 MB

Gas Turbine Engeering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21061023/...__2nd_ed._.rar 9.28 MB

Helicopter Dynamics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21061464/...__2nd_ed._.rar 4.94 MB

Metals Reference Book
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21064552/...__7th_ed._.rar 28.86 MB

Light Metals Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21064673/...Hand book.rar 1.47 MB

Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21065346/..._11th_ed._.rar 7.12 MB

Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21065894/...H andbook.rar 3.69 MB

Plastics Materials
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21068256/...7th_ed. _.rar 45.39 MB

Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21068665/...chnologies.rar 9.38 MB

Guide to Ship Repair Estimates
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21068750/..._Man-Hours.rar 0.94 MB

Physical Metallurgy
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21073121/... _3_vols._.rar 57.57 MB

The Coming Materials Science
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21073404/..._Scienc e.rar 9.82 MB

Introduction to Space Sciences & Spacecraft Applications
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21073501/...plications.rar 3.68 MB

Castings - The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21073781/...__2nd_ed._.rar 8.74 MB

Biaxial-Mutiaxial Fatigue & Fracture
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21074044/...d_Fracture.rar 9.15 MB

Hazardous Chemicals Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21074118/...2 nd_ed._.rar 1.89 MB

Mechanical Engineer's Data Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21074477/...Han dbook.rar 10.74

----------


## dkampouroglou

A Guide to Collision Avoidance Rules
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21074700/...__6th_ed._.rar 3.10 MB

Plastics Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21075205/...3rd_ ed._.rar 16.60 MB

Ship Stability for Masters & Mates
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21075368/...__5th_ed._.rar 5.00 MB

Fluid Mechanics - Thermodynamics of Turbomachinery
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21075455/...__4th_ed._.rar 2.67 MB

Fiber Fracture
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21075707/...r_Fracture.rar 7.58 MB

Carbon Nanotubes
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21075899/..._Nanotubes.rar 6.13 MB

Ship Construction
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21076376/...5th_ed._.r ar

The Motor Vehicle
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21076945/...3th_ed. _.rar

Handbook of Production Management Methods
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21087968/...nt_Methods.rar

Advance Vehicle Technology
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21088382/...2 nd_ed._.rar

Lightweight Electric Hybrid Vehicle
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21088826/...cle_Design.rar

Advanced Gas Turnie Cycles
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21089021/...e_Cycles .rar 2.76 MB

Aerodynamics for Engineerng Students
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21089629/...__5th_ed._.rar 9.21 MB

Seamanship Techniques
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21090957/...2nd_ed ._.rar 20.40 MB

Automotive Quality Systems Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21091201/...Handb ook.rar 2.20 MB

ISO 9000 Quality Systems Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21091332/...__4th_ed._.rar 2.64 MB

ISO 9000 2000 - An A-Z Guide
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21091364/..._A-Z_Guide.rar 0.77 MB

Engineering Rock Mechanics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21092106/... 2_vols._.rar 16.01 MB

Aircraft Design Projects for Engineering Students
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21092183/...g_Students.rar 1.97 MB

Failure Analysis Case Studies
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21092632/...ud ies_II.rar 8.43 MB

Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery & Re-Use
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21092904/...and_Re-Use.rar 5.58 MB

Engineering Interfaces in Fiber Reinforced Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21093194/...Composites.rar 6.45 MB

Introduction to Power Fluid Flow
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21093356/...ui d_Flow.rar 3.52 MB

Fluid Mechanics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21094588/...__2nd_ed._.rar 20.55 MB

Introduction to Continuum Mechanics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21095360/...__3rd_ed._.rar 12.18 MB

Project Planning & Control
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21095807/...4 th_ed._.rar 7.15 MB

A Guide to MS Excel 2002 for Scientists & Engineers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21096151/...__3rd_ed._.rar 5.43 MB

Mechanics for Sheet Metal Forming
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21096273/...__2nd_ed._.rar 1.90 MB

Mechanical Engineer's Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21097319/...Hand book.rar 15.25 MB

Aeronautical Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21097449/...ata_ Book.rar 2.00

----------


## dkampouroglou

Beginning Autocad 2002
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21098216/...toCAD_2002.rar 10.85 MB

Modelling with Autocad 2002
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21099053/...CAD_2002. rar 11.71 MB

*Marine* Auxilliary Machinery
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21101172/...__7th_ed._.rar 29.69 MB

Aircraft Structures for Engineerig Students
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21102717/...__3rd_ed._.rar 19.57 MB

Industrial Control Wiring Guide
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21102801/...__2nd_ed._.rar 1.09 MB

Root Cause Failure Analysis
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21103576/...Analysis. rar 10.68 MB

Vibration Fundamentals
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21104156/...ndamentals.rar 8.84 MB

An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21104424/...__2nd_ed._.rar 2.52 MB

Plant Engineering Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21105785/...Handbook.r ar 13.85 MB

Hydroblasting & Coating Steel Structure
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21106047/...Structures.rar 3.29 MB

Metal Fatigue - Effects of Small Defects and Non_Metallic Inclusions
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21106567/...clusio ns.rar 6.76 MB

The Tribology Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21108113/...2nd_e d._.rar 16.60 MB

Statistical Process Control
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21108247/...__5th_ed._.rar 2.20 MB

The Material Science of Thin Films
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21109526/...in_F ilms.rar 20.35 MB

Tyre Mechanics & Vehicle Dynamics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21109924/... Dynamics.rar 6.64 MB

Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21111539/... Engineers.rar 18.11 MB

Basic Ship Theory
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21111966/... _2_vols._.rar 7.08 MB

The Automotive Chassis - Engineering Priciples
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21112682/...__2nd_ed._.rar 12.61 MB

Understanding Automotive Electronics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21113600/...__5th_ed._.rar 16.51 MB

Safety at Work
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21114121/...__6th_ed._.rar 8.76 MB

Plastics Engineered Product Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21114691/...t_ Design.rar 9.44 MB

Robotics - Designing the Mechanisms for Automated Machinery
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21115723/... _2nd_ed._.rar 9.25 MB

Ship Design for Efficiency and Economy
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21115827/...__2nd_ed._.rar 1.37 MB

Methods for Monitoring & Diagnosing the Efficiency of Catalytic Converters
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21116151/...Converters.rar 5.72 MB

Mechanical Engineer's Reference Book
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21118756/..._12th_ed._.rar 34.59 MB

Engineering Tribology
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21134578/...2 nd_ed._.rar 9.27 MB

Tribology in Machine Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21134840/...e_Desi gn.rar 5.63 MB

The Science & Technology of Carbon Nanotubes
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21135045/..._Nanotubes.rar 3.36 MB

Introduction to *Marine* Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21136558/...__2nd_ed._.rar 32.19 MB

Electronic Navigation
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21137248/... 3rd_ed._.rar 15.58 MB

3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21137447/...mpo sites.rar 4.88 MB

Refrigeration & Airconditioning
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/21137603/...__3rd_ed._.rar 3.72 MB

----------


## dkampouroglou

Pipelines & Risers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20852609/...and_Risers.rar 7.01 MB

Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20853894/...aintenance.rar 25.38 MB

Turboexpanders & Process Applications
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20854422/...plications.rar 9.26 MB

Fundamentals of Air Polution
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20855363/...__3rd_ed._.rar 18.18 MB

Instrumentation Reference Book
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20856797/... 3rd_ed._.rar 27.51 MB

Rules of Thumbs fro Chemical ENgineers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20857774/...__3rd_ed._.rar

Compressors - Selection & Sizing
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20859332/...__2nd_ed._.rar 30.52 MB

Advanced Control Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20859429/...ineering. rar 2.14 MB

Serious Incident Prevention
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20859750/... 2nd_ed._.rar 5.35 MB

Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20860169/...pian_Basin.rar 8.04 MB

Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20860701/..._Equipment.rar 9.50 MB

Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20862410/...Properties.rar 31.30 MB

Handbook of AIr Pollution Prevention & Control
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20862886/...nd_Control.rar 8.83 MB

Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20863482/...chnologies.rar 11.13 MB

Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20863602/...Industries.rar 2.27 MB

Computational Rheology for Pipeline & Annular  
Flow
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20863673/CHIN__W._C.__2000_._Computational_Rheology_for_Pip  eline_and_Annular_Flow.rar 1.35 MB

Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20863784/...ngineering.rar 2.14 MB

Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20866350/...tor_Design.rar 11.73 MB

Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20877208/...__5th_ed._.rar 32.06 MB

Extractive Metallurgy of Copper
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20877508/...__4th_ed._.rar 5.88 MB

Dust Explosions in the Process Industries
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20878306/...__3rd_ed._.rar 14.96 MB

Fundamentals & Technology of Combustion
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20879928/...Combustion.rar 14.75 MB

Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20882008/...__2nd_ed._.rar 24.70 MB

Hazardous Waste Compliance
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20882094/...mpliance .rar 1.86 MB

An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20882513/...ATHEMATICA.rar 8.29 MB

Probablistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20884414/...Industries.rar 41.94 MB

Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20884483/...ive_Theory.rar 1.56 MB

Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20887004/..._Guidebook.rar 60.28 MB

Advanced Blowout & Well Control
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20887425/..._Con trol.rar 10.86 MB

Crystallization Process System
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20887505/..._Syste ms.rar 1.95 MB

What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20888033/...4th_ed ._.rar 12.58 MB

Learning From Accidents
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20888103/...3rd_ ed._.rar 1.15 MB

Thermodynamics of Systems COntaining Flexible Chain Polymers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20888672/...n_Polymers.rar 13.36 MB

----------


## dkampouroglou

Learning From Accidents
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20888103/...3rd_ ed._.rar 1.15 MB

Thermodynamics of Systems COntaining Flexible Chain Polymers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20888672/...n_Polymers.rar 13.36 MB

Gas Purification
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20889680/...__5th_ed._.rar 27.02 MB

Loss Prevention in the Process Industries
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20891152/...__3_vols._.rar 24.73 MB

Centrigfugal Pumps - Design & Application
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20892293/...__2nd_ed._.rar 32.96 MB

Electrostatic Hazards
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20894715/...ic_Hazards.rar 1.58 MB 

Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20900718/...__2_vols._.rar 39.12 MB

Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health & Safety
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20900880/...__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB

Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20901001/...__2nd_ed._.rar 4.46 MB

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20901615/...__5th_ed._.rar 28.24 MB

Pressure Vessel Design Manual
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20901789/... _3rd_ed._.rar 9.20 MB

Crystallization
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20902115/...4th_ed._.ra r 4.96 MB

Nuclear Energy - AN Introduction to the Concepts Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20902244/...5 th_ed._.rar 6.67 MB

Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20902370/...__2nd_ed._.rar 5.53 MB

Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20902608/...__5th_ed._.rar 11.34 MB

Pipe Drafting & Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20904092/... 2nd_ed._.rar 71.81 MB

Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20904212/...__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB

Adhesion Science & Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20904876/...__2_vols._.rar 31.64 MB

Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20905047/...ngineering.rar 7.53 MB

Biomaterials Science - An Introduction to Materials in Medicine
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20905929/...n_Medicine.rar 36.68 MB

Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20906202/...ngineering.rar 11.17 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20906246/...g_Volume_4.rar 1.42 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20906540/...__5th_ed._.rar 12.06 MB

Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20906792/...id_Systems.rar 10.73 MB

Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20907133/...__2nd_ed._.rar 12.64 MB

Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20907573/..._Histories.rar 17.14 MB

Pumping Station & Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20908257/...2nd_e d._.rar 24.04 MB

Introduction to Colloid & SUrface Chemistry
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20908741/...__4th_ed._.rar 15.82 MB

Mathematica by Example
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20908852/...ev._ ed._.rar 3.12 MB

Heat Transfer Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20909482/...r_Handbook.rar 19.49 MB

Transport Phenomena
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20910082/...2nd_ed._. rar 18.93 MB

Organic Chemistry
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20911224/..._Chemistry.rar 31.60 MB

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20911370/...__2nd_ed._.rar 3.99 MB

----------


## dkampouroglou

Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20907133/...__2nd_ed._.rar 12.64 MB

Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20907573/..._Histories.rar 17.14 MB

Pumping Station & Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20908257/...2nd_e d._.rar 24.04 MB

Introduction to Colloid & SUrface Chemistry
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20908741/...__4th_ed._.rar 15.82 MB

Mathematica by Example
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20908852/...ev._ ed._.rar 3.12 MB

Heat Transfer Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20909482/...r_Handbook.rar 19.49 MB

Transport Phenomena
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20910082/...2nd_ed._. rar 18.93 MB

Organic Chemistry
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20911224/..._Chemistry.rar 31.60 MB

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20911370/...__2nd_ed._.rar 3.99 MB

Mastering Mathematica - Programming Methods & Applications
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20911519/...plications.rar 3.58 MB

Numerical Analysis using MATLAB & Spreadsheets
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20911689/...__2nd_ed._.rar 4.24 MB

Handbook of Thermal Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20912936/... ineering.rar 32.87 MB

Computer Science with Mathematica
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20913117/...HEM ATICA.rar 4.59 MB

Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemcial Engineers
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20913956/..._Engineers.rar 20.78 MB

Circuit Analysis - Theory & Practice
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20914753/...__3rd_ed._.rar 17.37 MB

Corrosion
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20916557/...2_vols. _.rar 43.23 MB

Chemical Process - Design & Integration
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20916570/...e gration.rar 0.31 MB

Renewable Energy
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20917311/...3rd_ed._.ra r 18.34 MB

Chemical Thermodynamics of MAterials - Macro & Micro Aspects
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20917490/...ic_Aspects.rar 3.70 MB

Solid-Liquid Separation
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20917642/...__4th_ed._.rar 3.31 MB

Pipeline Pigging Technology
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20918415/...__2nd_ed._.rar 18.02 MB

Modelling in Transport Phenomena
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20918838/...l_Approach.rar 6.82 MB

Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20919797/...__2_vols._.rar 6.06 MB

Techniques for Adaptive Control
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20919943/..._Co ntrol.rar 3.01 MB

Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20920525/...__3rd_ed._.rar 11.99 MB

Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20922173/...and_Design.rar 35.97 MB

Environmental Engineering
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20922522/...4 th_ed._.rar 8.13 MB

The MATHEMATICA Book
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20922969/...5th _ed._.rar 7.77 MB

Industrial Waste Treatment Handbookhttp://*rapidshare*.de/files/20923265/WOODARD__F.__2000_._Industrial_Waste_Treatment_Han dbook.rar 5.31 MB

Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagramshttp://*rapidshare*.de/files/20927174/YAWS__C._L.__1996_._Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diag rams__4_vols._.rar 82.31 MB

Valve Selection Handbook
http://*rapidshare*.de/files/20927920/...4th _ed._.rar 15.08 MB
__________________

----------


## dkampouroglou

Fracture Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22813750/..._Mechanics.rar 3.77 MB

Elementary Engineering - Fracture Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22815056/..._Mechanics.rar 15.09 MB 

Fatigue Testing - Analysis, Theory & Practice
http://rapidshare.de/files/22815460/...Practice. rar 4.89 MB 

Finite Elements for Non_Linear Continua Structures
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816076/..._1997__4AH.rar 2.47 MB

Tutorials in Finite Element Analysis Using MSC-Patran-Nastran
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816116/...known__4AH.rar 0.67 MB

Tutorials in Finite Method using PRO Engineer & ANSYS
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816148/...NSY S_4AH.rar 0.32 MB 

Structural Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/22816808/...__MSC__4AH.rar 1.81 MB

Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method - Course Notes 2003
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818484/...otes_2003_.rar 0.80 MB

Fundamentals of Computational Fluid Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818667/...99 9__4AH.rar 3.68 MB

Finite Element Method - Boundary Element Method - Course Notes 2001
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818740/..._2001__4AH.rar 0.95 MB

Fixed Grid Finite Element Analysis in Structural Design & Optimisation
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818759/...sation_4AH.rar 0.22 MB

Finite Element Method Programming with MAthematica - Airplane Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22818806/...Notes__4AH.rar 0.84 MB

Engineering - Structural ANSYS Tutorials
http://rapidshare.de/files/22820934/...ials.part4.rar 44.77 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22825163/...ials.part3.rar 97.66 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22828444/...ials.part2.rar 97.66 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/22831191/...ials.part1.rar 97.66 MB 

The Finite Element Method Using Matlab
http://rapidshare.de/files/22831240/...d_Ed_4AH. rar 1.02 MB 

Finite Element Method Volumes 1, 2, 3
http://rapidshare.de/files/22832690/..._2000__4AH.rar 54.93 MB 

Finite Element Methods - Lectures
http://rapidshare.de/files/22832715/..._1998__4AH.rar 1.11 MB 

Introduction to Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22833145/..._1999__4AH.rar 16.41 MB

Foundation of Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22833543/...hanics_4AH.rar 1.65 MB 

Fluid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834154/...ll__v2_4AH.rar 25.08 MB 

Fluid Mechanics Course Notes
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834255/...Notes__4AH.rar 3.71 MB

Chemical Engineering Fluid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834355/..._2001__4AH.rar 3.93 MB 

Foundations of FLuid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834438/...hanics_4AH.rar 3.44 MB 

Fluid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835030/..._2002__4AH.rar 25.43 MB 

Inetrmediate Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835794/...tes__ 4AH.rar 33.96 MB 

A Course in Fluid Emchanics with Vector Field Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835824/..._2000__4AH.rar 1.17 MB 

Encyclopedia of Forensic Sciences
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837632/..._2000__4AH.rar 36.91 MB

Controlling HVAC
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837651/...lling_HVAC.pdf 0.57 MB 

US Army Mechanical Design HVAC
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837657/...Army_1991_.pdf 0.14 MB

US Army Refrigeration & Airconditioning IV Equipment Cooling
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837773/...__US_Army_.pdf 5.53 MB 

Fundamentals of Heating Ventilating and Airconditioning
http://rapidshare.de/files/22837918/...AE310__4AH.pdf 8.03 MB

Refrigeration & Airconditioning
http://rapidshare.de/files/22838488/...aw_H ill_.pdf 27.64 MB 

HVAC Fundamentals Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22839377/...ndbook_4AH.pdf 42.96 MB 

HVAC Applications Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840150/...ndbook_4AH.pdf 36.28 MB 

Fundamentals of Energy in Building
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840888/...997__4AH.ra r 2.62 MB 

US Air Force HAVC
http://rapidshare.de/files/22840940/...-_HVAC_4AH.rar 2.52 MB

ASHRAE 2001 - HVAC Fundamentals HAndbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22842749/...ndbook_4AH.rar 82.11 MB

----------


## dkampouroglou

The Manager's Guide to Performance Review
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843855/..._2003__4AH.pdf 9.33 MB 

Beginner's Guide to Advanced Marketing
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843863/...000__4AH. pdf 0.22 MB 

Quality Beyond Six Sigma
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843896/... 003__4AH.pdf 0.93 MB 

Essentials of Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843956/...003__4 AH.pdf 1.97 MB 

Six Sigma Managers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843971/...-Hill__4AH.pdf 0.35 MB 

What is Design for Six Sigma
http://rapidshare.de/files/22843976/...-Hill__4AH.pdf 0.12 MB 

Project Management Methodologies
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844229/...003__4AH .chm 4.88 MB 

The Power of Six Sigma
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844355/..._Sigma_4AH.pdf 0.06 MB 

Six Sigma Team Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844766/...003__4 AH.pdf 0.97 MB 

Principles of Research
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844768/...search_4AH.pdf 0.01 MB 

Patent, Copyright, & Trademark
http://rapidshare.de/files/22844930/...003_ _4AH.chm 6.29 MB

Engineering Stastics Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845029/..._2002__4AH.pdf 3.68 MB 

Risk Management & Capital Adequacy
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845561/..._2003__4AH.pdf 3.71 MB

Strategic Information Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845653/..._2003__4AH.pdf 3.59 MB 

The Evolutionary Project Manager's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22845717/...002_ _4AH.pdf 0.80 MB 

Six Sigma Business Scorecard
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846181/..._2004__4AH.pdf 2.43 MB

Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846332/..._2002__4AH.pdf 3.40 MB 

Project Management Jumpstart
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846421/..._2003__4AH.chm 2.64 MB 

Building the Data Warehouse
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846532/...003__4 AH.pdf 4.11 MB

Fundamentals of Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846583/...995__ 4AH.pdf 1.42 MB 

Budgeting for Managers
http://rapidshare.de/files/22846830/..._2003__4AH.pdf 8.52 MB

Project Management Practitioner's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847170/..._1998__4AH.pdf 2.49 MB 

Death by Meeting - A Leadership FaBLE
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847197/...003__ 4AH.chm 0.59 MB 

IT Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22847956/...Wiley__4AH.pdf 9.92 MB 

Six Sigma Tool Navigator - The MAster Guide for Teams
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849012/..._2003__4AH.chm 36.54 MB 

Facilities Engineering Management Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849083/..._1999__4AH.pdf 0.12 MB

Economics - Teh Management Bible
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849158/..._2005__4AH.pdf 2.29 MB 

Statistical Process Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849481/..._2003__4AH.pdf 2.73 MB 

The Six Sigma Way
http://rapidshare.de/files/22849535/..._2000__4AH.pdf 1.29 MB 

The Six Sigma Project Planner
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850339/...003__ 4AH.pdf 2.20 MB

Finance for the Non-Financial Manager
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850477/..._2003__4AH.pdf 2.86 MB 

The Active Manger's Toolkit
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850531/...003__4 AH.pdf 1.69 MB 

Radical Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850657/...002__4 AH.chm 3.87 MB 

Six Sigma Continual Improvement for Businesses
http://rapidshare.de/files/22850922/..._2003__4AH.pdf 2.71 MB 

The Portable MBA in Project Management
http://rapidshare.de/files/22851008/...00 3__4AH.pdf 2.14 MB
__________________

----------


## dkampouroglou

Παιδιά τα links θα παραμείνουν ενεργά για 90 ημέρες τουλάχιστον. 
Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε !!!

----------


## m@nos

ΕΧΕΙ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΖΙΡΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ !ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΣΑΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΟ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ Κ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΣΤΙΕ !!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ

----------


## mastromarinos

> Ναι, έχω ενεργή συμμετοχή στο παράρτημα της Nalco στην Ελλάδα που λέγεται Nalfleet και είναι η μόνη που εξειδικεύεται στα marine chemicals. Γενικώς ναι, έχει ενδιαφέρον το site.


Την Nalfleet την ξέρω και έχω σχηματίσει πολύ καλή γνώμη για τα χημικά της, αλλά δεν έχει μεγάλη δραστηριοποίηση στον Πειραιά. Αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν είναι η μόνη εταιρεία με χημικά για την Ναυτιλία. Από ότι γνωρίζω υπάρχουν ακόμη η Unitor, Drew Ameroid, Vecom και οι ελληνικές Marichem, Καλογερόπουλος κ.α.

----------


## θοδωρης

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΥΧΕΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΥΛΙΚΟ? :Sad:  S.O.S

----------


## Baggeliq

*Σε αυτό το χώρο θεωρό ότι λείπει κάτι τέτοιο που να έχει σχέση με την συντήρηση ναυτικών μέσων αλλά ποιο πολύ το γνωστικό αντικείμενο μου τα επιβατικά πλοία και υποβρύχια στόχος μου δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από το ότι να καταλάβουμε από τεχνική άποψη το πώς συντηρούνται  τα παραπάνω αλά και πως λειτουργούν μηχανολογικά αλλά και ναυσιπλοΐα και με αυτό το τρόπο να εμπλουτίσουμε την Η Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού*

  Σίγουρα δεν ξέρω εάν μπορώ να το κάνω μονός μου και θα ήθελα και την βοήθεια σας και ποιο πολύ την πείρα σας γιατί αυτή είναι η ποιο σημαντική έχω ειδή αυτό καιρό συλλέξει αρκετό τεχνικό υλικό ξενόγλωσσο κατά κύριο λόγο που θα προσπαθήσω να το ανεβάσω  και σίγουρα δεν ξέρω εάν θα κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι ενδιαφέρων στο φόρουμ αυτό αλλά πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη γνώση……..


_Σας ευχαριστώ εκ του  πρότερο για την βοήθεια σας και ποιο πολύ σε όσους θελήσουν να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις πάνω σε πολλά σημαντικά θέματα ……_

_Εάν θεωρείται ότι δεν χρειάζεται θα ήθελα να μου το αναφέρεται_

----------


## Baggeliq

Waterborne Underwater Hull Cleaning of Navy Ships, 2002
http://www.supsalv.org/pdf/s9086-cq-stm-010.pdf

 Τρόποι υποβρύχιου καθαρισμού του σκαριού του καραβιού από οξειδώσεις στο χρώμα τους και από μικροοργανισμούς

----------


## Baggeliq

WEIGHTS AND STABILITY
http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ship/nstm/ch096.pdf
http://www.wes.army.mil/SL/MTC/handbook/crd_c649.pdf
 Μελέτη και σχεδίαση Ευσταθίας πλοίου βάση της μετατόπισης φορτίου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι χρήσιμα μια και δεν πρόκειται να μπαρκάρει κανένας σε λίμπερτυ ή άλλο βαπόρι με παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές. Τα βάζω για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για την ιστορία και πως λειτουργούσαν οι πρώτες ναυτικές μηχανές και για τα όμορφα σχήματα και σχέδια που έχουν φτιαχτέι στο χέρι, χωρίς CAD. Ίσως θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα να έβαζε ψηφιοποιημένα το Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδη τα βιβλία του από τη δεκαετία του '60 μια και ήταν αντίστοιχης επιμέλειας εκδόσεις.

http://www.archive.org/details/tripl...plee00leasrich

http://www.archive.org/details/steam...rine00sennrich

----------


## m@nos

Ενα πολυ ωραιο τρισδιαστατο βιντεο οπου κατασκευαζεται μια μηχανη εσωτερικης καυσης απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος ...



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/96784638/perkins_1104D.mpg.html
```

----------


## Baggeliq

Αν ενδιαφέρεστε για τεχνικά βιβλία είναι καλά αυτά εδώ : 
*ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΤΕΧΝΗ & ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ*

Annali della facolta di scienze e tecnologie / Univesrita 'degli studi di napoli "Parthenope" (gia 


 istituto universitario navale). - Napoli : Instituto Universitario Navale, 2004. - 290 p. - Bibliography: 
 p.281-290. - (623.88 ANN)
 Super cargo ships / Christopher Batio. - Osceola : MBI Publishing Company, c2001. - 96 p. : ill.  


 (some col.) . - (Enthusiast color series). - Includes glossary and index. - ISBN 0760308047. - 
 (623.8245 BAT)
 The encyclopedia of ships / general editor: Tony Gibbons ; foreword by Roy Clare. - San Diego,  


 Calif. : Thunder Bay, c2001. - 544 p. : ill. (some col.) . - Includes index. - ISBN 1571452966. - 
 (623.82003 ENC)
 The ultimate book of lighthouses : history, legend, lore, design, technology, romance / Samuel  


 Willard Crompton and Michael J. Rhein. - San  Diego : Thunder Bay, c2003. - 352 p. : ill. (some col.)
  . - Bibliography: p. 352. - Includes index. - ISBN 1592231020. - (623.8942 CRO)
Βασική θεωρία πλοίου / K.J. Rawson & E.C. Tupper ; επιστημονική επιμέλεια: Απόστολος Δ. 


 Παπανικολάου ; γλωσσική επιμέλεια: Ελένη Γιαννακοπούλου. - 4η έκδ. - Αθήνα : 
 Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις ΕΜΠ, 2002. - τ.1, xxxvi, 456 σ. τ.1. - Τίτλος πρωτοτύπου: Basicship
theory. - Περιλαμβάνει βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές και ευρετήριο. - ISBN 9602546069. - (623.81 
RAW)
 Γενική ναυτιλία : ακτοπλοϊα - πλοήγηση / Ιωάννης Π. Οικονομόπουλος. - Αθήνα : χ.ό., 2004. -  


xxvi, 437 σ. - Βιβλιογραφία: σ.437. - (623.89 ΟΙΚ)
 Επιθεώρηση, συντήρηση και επισκευή της μεταλλικής κατασκευής του πλοίου / Πέτρος Α.  


 Καρύδης. - Αθήνα : Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις ΕΜΠ, 2002. - xxviii, 522 σ. : έγχρ. εικ.+ 1 CD-ROM
 . - ISBN 9602545488. - (623.88 ΚΑΡ)

  Ο πλοίαρχος : στοιχεία αρχαίου ελληνικού ναυτικού δικαίου : μελέτη για τις εξουσίες και τα  
 καθήκοντα του κυβερνήτου της αρχαίας Ελλάδας σύμφωνα με το αρχαίο . / Κρίστυ Εμίλιο 
 Ιωαννίδου. - Αθήνα : Γεωργιάδης, 2005. - 118 σ. - Υπότιτλος: στοιχεία αρχαίου ελληνικού 
 ναυτικού δικαίου : μελέτη για τις εξουσίες και τα καθήκοντα του κυβερνήτου της αρχαίας Ελλάδας 
 σύμφωνα με το αρχαίο ελληνικό ναυτικό δίκαιο. -Βιβλιογραφία: σ. 110-113. - Περιλαμβάνει 
 ευρετήριο. - ISBN 9603162701. - (623.965 ΙΩΑ)

  Προβλήματα σχετικής κινήσεως / Ιωάννης Π. Οικονομόπουλος, Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Σχολή  
 Ναυτικών Δοκίμων. - Αθήνα : χ.ό., 2002. - 64 σ. - (623.825 ΟΙΚ)

  Χειρισμοί πολεμικών πλοίων / Ιωάννης Παν. Οικονομόπουλος, Πολεμικό Ναυτικό. Σχολή  
 Ναυτικών Δοκίμων. - Αθήνα : χ.ό., 2001. - 312 σ. - Βιβλιογραφία: σ.8. - (623.825 ΟΙΚ)

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Τώρα θα σας απογοητέυσω που θα ρωτήσω κάτι τόσο απλό για σας και πολύπλοκο για μένα (τι να κάνω, ο καθένας με τις γνώσεις τους).
Ψάχνω κάποιο βιβλίο ή site στα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ για τις απλές μηχανές που έχουν τα ιστιοφόρα. Να εξηγεί στους άσχετους όπως εμένα τον τρόπο λειτουργίας τους, τις διάφορες βλάβες που μπορεί να πάθουν και πως να τις φτοιάξεις, τα ηλεκτρικά τους κτλ, κτλ. 
Στα αγγλικά υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια βιβλία και ήδη αγόρασα ένα του RYA. Κάτι ανάλογο στα Ελληνικά θα με βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## steve20883

kalispera file mpeno na katebaso apo rabit k mou leo error

----------


## steve20883

pao na katebaso ta biblia k mou bgazei error

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ενδεχομένως να μην υπάρχουν πια αφού πολλές φορές είναι για περιορισμένο διάστημα για διαφημιστικούς λόγους και μετά πρέπει να τα αγοράσεις, ή τα ανεβάζουν φοιτητές και κάποια στιγμή ανακαλύπτουν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα δικαιώματα και κατεβαίνουν από τις σελίδες. Μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές και σοβαρές επιστημονικές σελίδες να παραπέμπουν σε συνδέσμους με βιβλία που μετά έχουν κατέβει.

----------


## karribou

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΑ

----------


## katerina p

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΑ?ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗ ΤΟΥΣ.PLEASE HELP ME ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΕΙΑ...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## captparis

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΑ?ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗ ΤΟΥΣ.PLEASE HELP ME ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΡΓΑΣΕΙΑ...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ


Κατερινα στον Πειραια υπαρχουν πολλα ναυτικα βιβλιοπωλεια με ελληνικες και ξενες εκδοσεις , απο εδω παιδι μου τι να σου προτεινουμε , αν εχεις χρονο πηγαινε μια βολτα απο τον Πειραια και θα σου προτεινα χωρις να θεωρειθει  διαφημηση αυτο ενα απο τα παλαιοτερα βιβλιοπωλεια στον Πειραια του Σταυριδακη ειναι στην Σκουζε 4 απεναντι απο τα δικαστηρια !! εκει θα βρεις οτι επιθυμεις !!!

Εαν παλι εισαι εκτος Πειραιως ριξε εδω μια ματια σιγουρα θα βρεις πραγματα που θα σε ενδιαφερουν για την εργασια σου  << http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_tanker >>

Σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα καλη χρονιά , καλη προοδο και καλη σταδιοδρομια στο δυσκολο επαγγελμα που διαλεξες !!!

----------


## katerina p

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΤΟΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ..ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Πρόσεχε όμως γιατί τα περισσότερα είναι προπολεμικά! :Wink:

----------


## Panos_b

βρε παιδια μια ερωτηση. Δεν το εχω ψαξει και πολυ αλλα εγω θημαμαι τον πατερα μου που ολη του η βοηθεια απο μηχανικα θεματα ηταν 1-2 νομιζω βιβλια του Βουσουρα. οταν λοιπον μοθ εδειξε ενα δεν "καταλαβαινα" τιποτα λογο καθαρεβουσας. ειπαρχει κατι αναλογο στην αγορα? εχετε κατι υπ'οψη σας?

----------


## paparounas

παιδια εχω πολλα βιβλια στα ελληνικα αλλα δεν ξερω πως να τα ανεβασω αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει για να τα ανεβασω

----------


## giannis o mhxanikos

ας απαντήσει όποιος γνωρίζει είναι ότι καλύτερο να ανταλάξουμε της συλλογές μας.έχω και εγώ πολλά....

----------


## paparounas

> ας απαντήσει όποιος γνωρίζει είναι ότι καλύτερο να ανταλάξουμε της συλλογές μας.έχω και εγώ πολλά....


 file exo kai ego polla ama einai sou stelno steile email na sou steilo

----------


## paparounas

yparxoun polla naytika vivlia sto eygenidio ydrima akoma exei se mia selida sto anestis/kesen page new 4 tha vrite polla manyal

----------


## giannis o mhxanikos

> file exo kai ego polla ama einai sou stelno steile email na sou steilo


Έγινε :Cool:

----------


## giannis o mhxanikos

> yparxoun polla naytika vivlia sto eygenidio ydrima akoma exei se mia selida sto anestis/kesen page new 4 tha vrite polla manyal



του ευγενιδίου τα έχω σχεδόν όλα,μπορείς να μου στείλεις ενα link με τον anestis/kesen γιατί δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό στο google. :Confused:

----------


## paparounas

> του ευγενιδίου τα έχω σχεδόν όλα,μπορείς να μου στείλεις ενα link με τον anestis/kesen γιατί δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό στο google.


 www.essolutions.eu/*kesen*/*page4*.htm kita ayto gianni

----------


## giannis o mhxanikos

> www.essolutions.eu/*kesen*/*page4*.htm kita ayto gianni




ευχαριστώ έχει πολλύ πράγμα μέσα!!!

----------


## argonaftis

Γνωριζει καπιος που μπορω να βρω βιβλια για εξωλεμβιες μηχανες(λειτουργια,βλαβες,αντιμετωπηση πρωβληματων, κ.λ.π):roll:

----------


## captain badass

Εχει καποιος να προτεινει καποιο βιβλια για radar ειτε ελληνικη εκδοση ειτε αγγλικη περα απο αυτο που δινει το ευγενειδιο ιδρυμα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τα βασικά μπορέις να κατεβάσεις τζάμπα από *εδώ* το βιβλίο The Radar Navigation and Maneuvering Board Manual (Pub. 1310).

Πολύ καλό είναι και το Radar and ARPA Manual μπορέις να δεις *εδώ* περισσότερες πληροφορίες και να δεις μερικές σελίδες (επιλέγοντας προεπισκόπηση). Υπάρχει στα περισσότερα ναυτικά βιβλιοπωλεία.

Επίσης για τα ολοκληρωμένα συστήματα RADAR υπάρχει και το Integrated Bridge Systems Vol 1: Radar and AIS περισσότερα στοιχέια *εδώ*.

----------


## SteliosK

Στον σύνδεσμο που ακολουθεί μπορούμε να δούμε τη νέα έκδοση Δ.Κ.Α.Σ. 


http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_j00104.pdf

----------


## Apostolos

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει έχω βιβλία σε μορφή pdf αλλα 20Mb και δεν μπορούν να ανέβουν εδω

Μια παρουσίαση όμως απο τις πολλές ανεβασα

----------


## apollo_express

Γνωρίζετε κάποιο καλό βιβλίο (Ελληνικό ή ξενόγλωσσο) για εγκαταστάσεις πρόωσης με ατμό (τουρμπίνες) σε πλοία?

----------


## Vasilis-Eng

> Γνωρίζετε κάποιο καλό βιβλίο (Ελληνικό ή ξενόγλωσσο) για εγκαταστάσεις πρόωσης με ατμό (τουρμπίνες) σε πλοία?



http://www.libramar.net/news/gas_tur...014-03-08-1218

Εδώ είναι για Gas Turbine..στο site αν ψάξεις θα βρεις και για steam turbine αλλά είναι παλιά.επίσης μπορείς να κατεβάσεις τα βιβλία της σχολής Μηχανικών από το Ευγενίδιο ίδρυμα

----------


## geodimis

Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω τις δημοσιεύσεις της CIMAC. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ψάχνω τις cimac recommendations 9/25 που αφορούν τεχνικές χρήσης καυσίμων στις μηχανές των πλοίων. Περιγραφή της οδηγίας είναι *Re**commendations concerning the design of heavy fuel treatment plants for diesel engines.* recommendations. Γενικά με ενδιαφέρει βιβλιογραφία που αφορά τα πετρέλαια και τις οδηγίες για τη μετάβαση στα καύσιμα χαμηλού θείου από 1/1/2020.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω τις δημοσιεύσεις της CIMAC. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ψάχνω τις cimac recommendations 9/25 που αφορούν τεχνικές χρήσης καυσίμων στις μηχανές των πλοίων. Περιγραφή της οδηγίας είναι *Re**commendations concerning the design of heavy fuel treatment plants for diesel engines.* recommendations. Γενικά με ενδιαφέρει βιβλιογραφία που αφορά τα πετρέλαια και τις οδηγίες για τη μετάβαση στα καύσιμα χαμηλού θείου από 1/1/2020.


Δοκιμάστε την βιβλιοθήκη του ΤΕΕ και του Πολυτεχνείου, ο κατάλογος του τελευταίου είναι στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω τις δημοσιεύσεις της CIMAC. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ψάχνω τις cimac recommendations 9/25 που αφορούν τεχνικές χρήσης καυσίμων στις μηχανές των πλοίων. Περιγραφή της οδηγίας είναι *Re**commendations concerning the design of heavy fuel treatment plants for diesel engines.* recommendations. Γενικά με ενδιαφέρει βιβλιογραφία που αφορά τα πετρέλαια και τις οδηγίες για τη μετάβαση στα καύσιμα χαμηλού θείου από 1/1/2020.


Υπάρχει* εδώ* η 25/2006 Recommendations  concerning the design of heavy fuel treatment plants for diesel  engines, 2006 (supersedes CIMAC Recommendation No. 9) (τη βάζω συνημμένο αρχείο εδώ για όποιον θέλει) και *εδώ* η παλιότερη 9/1987. Για περισσότερα της CIMAC εχει ονλαιν βιβλιοθληκη *εδώ*.

----------


## george123

Η CIMAC έχει εκδόσει σχετικές δημοσιεύσεις εδώ. Συγκεκριμένα δείτε τη WG07. Δε ξέρω βέβαια εάν σας βοηθά διότι έχει να κάνει με τη μείωση του ποσοστού θείου στο 0,1% στις ECAs από 01.01.2015 .

----------


## geodimis

Αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση βοήθεια!

----------

